# Nintendo Is Apparently Holding A Media Event On The 14th Of January?



## Chaotix (Jan 11, 2015)

http://mynintendonews.com/2015/01/1...holding-a-media-event-on-the-14th-of-january/







There’s a rumour going round Twitter that Nintendo of America or Nintendo Europe will be holding their own media event on the 14th of January. Generally this means that information leaks out to the general public the next day. We are still holding our breaths for a Nintendo Direct this month, so there’s a possibility that there’s one coming shortly to show off the things shown to the press.

I hope they announce the new 3DS release date if this event is true and hope.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 11, 2015)

For the thread title, you needed to press edit, and right next to save  you need to "Go Advanced". You can remove "Reload this Page" from there.


----------



## Keylime (Jan 11, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> I hope they announce the new 3DS release date if this event is true and hope.



Yes please


----------



## Chaotix (Jan 11, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> For the thread title, you needed to press edit, and right next to save  you need to "Go Advanced". You can remove "Reload this Page" from there.



thx and i edited the title out


----------



## Emily (Jan 11, 2015)

If the rumour is true I hope it's a new 3DS release date or Majora's Mask release date or potential Animal Crossing announcement (I wish)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 11, 2015)

Emily said:


> If the rumour is true I hope it's a new 3DS release date or Majora's Mask release date or potential Animal Crossing announcement (I wish)


I sincerely hope it's all three of those.


----------



## jupisan (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes new AC. Hope the Wii U version is better than the Wii version.


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2015)

I doubt they're going to announce a new AC at a direct  they usually save that for E3.
What I expect to learn is: new 3ds/majoras mask/mh4u release date and captain toad amiibo support.

A few other things too, but i can't remember them LOL

anyway, now I don't believe it. If it is the 14th, I expect an announcement to go up in a few days, ninty usually announces the day before so I guess if there's nothing in the 13th then jts BS


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 11, 2015)

We need smash bros DLC confirmations if this is true


----------



## Silversea (Jan 11, 2015)

What about pokemon Delta Z Emerald ?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I doubt they're going to announce a new AC at a direct  they usually save that for E3.
> What I expect to learn is: new 3ds/majoras mask/mh4u release date and captain toad amiibo support.
> 
> A few other things too, but i can't remember them LOL
> ...



Probs a mention of Hyrule Warriors DLC releasing?


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 11, 2015)

Silversea said:


> What about pokemon Delta Z Emerald ?


It's much too early for them to announce Z. It'll be a few more months before they announce it.
Delta Emerald won't ever exist.

Knowing that the New Nintendo 3DS is supposed to be released around springtime in the US and Europe, it would make sense if they made a Direct about that. They made entire Directs revolve around it for Japan and Oceania after all.


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Probs a mention of Hyrule Warriors DLC releasing?



ye i think i had that too LOL
i think i also put yoshi and kirby, and possibly them showing of mewtwo but iunno. i think mewtwo is more likely than the other two


anyway who is this stealth guy? is he just some random or does he have some credibility to him?


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2015)

...and its real

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica  2m2 minutes ago
Watch a new #NintendoDirectNA on 1/14 at 6 a.m PT w/ Mr. Iwata & crew, with a focus on spring '15 #3DS & #WiiU games.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 12, 2015)

Jake. said:


> ...and its real
> 
> Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica  2m2 minutes ago
> Watch a new #NintendoDirectNA on 1/14 at 6 a.m PT w/ Mr. Iwata & crew, with a focus on spring '15 #3DS & #WiiU games.



LOL YOU BEAT ME TO IT

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/554850332719972352

yeah remember this stealth guy he might be useful in the future


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2015)

japan announced too

任天堂株式会社 ‏@Nintendo 14s14 seconds ago

[任天堂]1月14日（水）23時より「Nintendo Direct 2015.1.14」を放送します。今回は今年春までに発売されるソフトの情報を中心にお届けします。#NintendoDirectJP http://www.nintendo.co.jp/nintendo_direct/20150114/ …


----------



## Cress (Jan 12, 2015)

6 AM?!?!?!  6 PM would be way better.


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> 6 AM?!?!?!  6 PM would be way better.



well since japan is doing one, i guess japan takes priority because usually when Japan announces one it's time to gte excited but even Japan's is at 11pm lol


----------



## Javocado (Jan 12, 2015)

Can't wait til they confirm Paper Mario TTYD in HD


----------



## Cress (Jan 12, 2015)

Jake. said:


> well since japan is doing one, i guess japan takes priority because usually when Japan announces one it's time to gte excited but even Japan's is at 11pm lol



So yeah, 12 hours later is better for everyone? (Except Europe would be like 2 AM I think.)


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So yeah, 12 hours later is better for everyone? (Except Europe would be like 2 AM I think.)



idk the times are weird LOL

europe is gonna be the only one with a decent timezone (providing it's at the same time as the others), which is 2pm 

but yea their planning is really **** wtf


----------



## Cress (Jan 12, 2015)

I'd like to switch with Japan and make it 11 PM since I'm usually up then, but 6 AM? NonononononoNO!


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm going to bet we're getting a release date for Majora's Mask 3D (Please be March), and new Animal Crossing or something.

Can't wait for WEE U stuff to buy.


----------



## Cress (Jan 12, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I'm going to bet we're getting a release date for Majora's Mask 3D (Please be March), and new Animal Crossing or something.
> 
> Can't wait for WEE U stuff to buy.



I'm guessing at LEAST April for MM3D, but I'm guessing June since that's when OoT3D came out.


----------



## Murray (Jan 13, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'd like to switch with Japan and make it 11 PM since I'm usually up then, but 6 AM? NonononononoNO!



wow learn what it's like to be australian for every american thing ever


----------



## JCnator (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm fairly sure that they won't likely announce any more retail game than what we already saw in the past. I wouldn't be surprised if I hear some more details about the amiibo in general, given its insane popularity.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm fairly sure that they won't likely announce any more retail game than what we already saw in the past. I wouldn't be surprised if I hear some more details about the amiibo in general, given its insane popularity.



they'll probably announce wave 4 (which will be the remaining starter roster characters)


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2015)

UK and AU confirmed

Nintendo UK ‏@NintendoUK 3h3 hours ago

The first #NintendoDirectEU of 2015 airs on 14/01 at 14:00 GMT with a focus on spring 2015 releases for #3DS & #WiiU 

Nintendo AU NZ ‏@NintendoAUNZ 3h3 hours ago

The 1st Nintendo Direct of 2015 airs tomorrow night at 1am AEDT with a focus on autumn 2015 releases for #3DS & #WiiU


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 13, 2015)

At least it's at a decent time for Europeans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Looking forward to this Direct. Any Direct, really.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll be at school, yay .-.

I guess I should just avoid the internet until I get home and watch it tomorrow


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for a new Animal Crossing game announcement. After all, with that _Mario Kart 8_ AC-themed DLC release coming up around mid-year, I'd like to think it might coincide with hype for a new Animal Crossing title on the Wii U. And it'll have been just about two years since ACNL was released around that time of year, too.  ...Stranger things have happened, right?

I'm also excited for more news/gameplay about _Splatoon_. I've been looking forward to that since it was teased last year.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm dying to see anything Star Fox Wii U related, oh god please let it happen!! I know the game will be shown at E3 but that's a damn long wait :'c


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 13, 2015)

I just got an email from Nintendo about this, I don't think I'll be able to make the 2PM time but I'm going to try. Really hoping for an update on MM3D.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 13, 2015)

Yippee, 17 hours!

I really hope we get some juicy stuff.
I would like to see a bit of the AC MK8 course but I assume we will be seeing that in a later Direct.
Also, SPLATOON HYPE.


----------



## Cress (Jan 13, 2015)

Murray said:


> wow learn what it's like to be australian for every american thing ever



I'd rather have it at 1 AM.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't like that the poster does not include the OG n3ds and only has the n3ds xl


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 13, 2015)

I just want to see mewtwo footage

- - - Post Merge - - -

because I hate mewtwo, so I'm hoping they'll do a

"haha we fooled u all, we're not only bringing mewtwo back but we're also bringing back LUCAS AND WOLF HAHA JOKES ON U UR GNA BE ABLE TO PLAY AS LUCAS AND U WONT HAVE TO ALWAYS MAIN AS NESS YOU'LL HAVE LUCAS BACK

LUCAS"


----------



## Trundle (Jan 13, 2015)

if nothing but Splatoon information I will probably buy their stupid game because I can't win


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm expecting news about the New 3DS. ^^


----------



## Cress (Jan 13, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> "haha we fooled u all, we're not only bringing mewtwo back but we're also bringing back LUCAS AND WOLF HAHA JOKES ON U UR GNA BE ABLE TO PLAY AS LUCAS AND U WONT HAVE TO ALWAYS MAIN AS NESS YOU'LL HAVE LUCAS BACK
> 
> LUCAS"



THANKY YOU YES SO MUCH YES!!! THUMBS UP THIS POST!
Please I need Lucas back. And Pirate Ship. And maybe New Pork City.


----------



## Solar (Jan 13, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I just want to see mewtwo footage
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



After playing Mother 3 I have so much more appreciation for Lucas as a character and I'm still distraught he's not in Sm4sh. If he came out in a DLC pack I would instantly main him. Also I think there's gonna be AC news. Idk what anyone else thinks but that's what I think.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 13, 2015)

I kinda doubt there will be AC U news right now. It'd be nice, but I really can't see that happening until the E3 Direct. That or possibly an update for the N3DS, New Leaf does have that "Update Game" option in the beginning I would hope it'd get some use. Pretty hyped for this direct, probably going to set an alarm for 8 so I can enjoy it.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2015)

Tom said:


> I kinda doubt there will be AC U news right now. It'd be nice, but I really can't see that happening until the E3 Direct. That or possibly an update for the N3DS, New Leaf does have that "Update Game" option in the beginning I would hope it'd get some use. Pretty hyped for this direct, probably going to set an alarm for 8 so I can enjoy it.



i feel u.


i hear so many people saying there will be AC U news but i doubt it. I feel like that will be something for E3, too.

Like not saying it wont happen, but I'll be very surprised if it does happen


----------



## toxapex (Jan 13, 2015)

Tom said:


> I kinda doubt there will be AC U news right now. It'd be nice, but I really can't see that happening until the E3 Direct. That or possibly an update for the N3DS, New Leaf does have that "Update Game" option in the beginning I would hope it'd get some use. Pretty hyped for this direct, probably going to set an alarm for 8 so I can enjoy it.



Yes

I was sad there wasn't an anniversary update in June or something. Has the "update" button ever actually been used...? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Can't wait til they confirm Paper Mario TTYD in HD



You so get me

time to spend a million years trying to be bonetail again... IN STUNNING HIGH DEFINITION


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 13, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Yes
> 
> I was sad there wasn't an anniversary update in June or something. Has the "update" button ever actually been used...? XD


I don't believe it's been used yet. Maybe once in Japan?


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2015)

I found this, tbh I don't believe it, but I've always enjoyed "leaks" and seeing how accurate they actually end up being. Grain of salt pls

oh btw the image is small so just right click it and select "open image in new tab" and it'll get bigger


----------



## Javocado (Jan 14, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I found this, tbh I don't believe it, but I've always enjoyed "leaks" and seeing how accurate they actually end up being. Grain of salt pls
> 
> oh btw the image is small so just right click it and select "open image in new tab" and it'll get bigger



*
PLEASE BE TRUE
I NEED BATTLE FRONTIER*


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2015)

Javocado said:


> *
> PLEASE BE TRUE
> I NEED BATTLE FRONTIER*



tbh thats the main reason why i dont believe it LOL


----------



## Rasha (Jan 14, 2015)

....never mind


----------



## Javocado (Jan 14, 2015)

5 hours til crunch time!


----------



## Solar (Jan 14, 2015)

Jake. said:


> tbh thats the main reason why i dont believe it LOL



 there's been rumors everywhere that the new 3ds is launching February 13th as a GameStop in store marketing poster was leak with multiple employees confirming it, leak busted tbh


----------



## Coach (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep, it was today at 2pm EU time. I got an email from CN about it


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

Majora's Mask 3D, Feburary 15th...

Pinch me, I must be dreaming....


----------

